

New CSS Techniques and Tools - cwan
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2011/04/18/powerful-new-css-techniques-and-tools/

======
tripzilch
oooh, I especially like the cicada thing (aka multiple backgrounds with co-
prime dimensions). Lots of interesting possibilities there.

~~~
pbhjpbhj
It was featured here a few days ago.

Here's a link to see what it looks like <http://cicada.heroku.com/>

